# ابحث عن سياسة الصحة والسلامة والبيئةhse policy



## Safety Officer82 (15 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يشرفني ويسعدني الانضمام الى هذا المنتدى المميز وبالأخص هذا المنتدى المختص بالصحة والسلامة المهنية
ويشرفني اكثر الانضمام الى كوكبة مهندسين ومشرفين وضباط الصحة والسلامة والبيئة​ 
أخواني الاعزاء ابحث عن طريقة عمل HSE Policy وماهي النقاط الاساسية التي يجب أن تتضمنها وان كان هناك من بعض الامثلة HSE Policy لبعض الشركات حتى نستفيد منها سواء باللغة العربية أو الانجليزية


اتمنى ان اجد الاجابة عندكم
شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خير​


----------



## sayed00 (17 يونيو 2011)

اخل الموضوع المثبت الخاص بزاوية ال18001

سوف تجد بند السياسة و فية نمازج


----------

